
MIT Seeks Skilled Web Developer for Climate Change Project. You? - pdeboer
http://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=5599&localeCode=en-us
======
oinbar
What stack are you guys using?

~~~
pdeboer
MySQL, Java (Liferay, SpringMVC, JSF), jQuery, Vensim (a climate modelling
environment) and a couple more :)

------
fd101
Cool!

------
pbmdq
this is very cool.

